# Snowblower suddenly is struggling to throw snow, and almost dies when trying



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

We got a few inches of snow that turned into a couple feet of snow drifts today.

I went out to do my neighbors driveway and it was plowing through the drifts like a champ, as usual.

As I was finishing up though, it started sounding a bit weird, and was struggling when under a full load. 

Eventually, it began struggling even with small piles of snow. The engine itself sounds 100% fine when no load is applied. No surging or anything. When I engage the clutch, the blades will spin, and the engine again sounds just fine. But any time any kind of snow load enters the blades, the engine wants to die.

What is my starting point for repair here? I'd hesitate to say that it is the carb, since the engine runs fine on it's own, and I make sure to run the engine dry in the spring, and use fresh fuel in the winter, but I'm willing to pull the carb if I have to, if you guys think that it is necessary.

This snowblower is only a couple years old, and has always worked 100% perfect, including today up until the last 2-3 minutes of my snowblowing, when it was struggling. 

One thing that I did notice on startup was that it smoked a little bit more than it usually does, but the smoke cleared up after 15 seconds or so. Not sure if that will help anyone diagnose the issue or not?

My leading theory is possible water in the fuel tank?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Remove the belt cover and check to see if there's proper tensions on the auger belt while the auger lever is engaged.

A video of your snowblower running while the lever is engaged would be helpful, as would the make/model of your snowblower.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

First, may be you have a slipping auger belt. Remove the cover and check for belt slap, there should be a little when disengaged, almost zero when engaged.

Then make a decision, drain the gas tank and carburetor, on both and in to separate plastic bottles. Look at color, clarity, cloudiness, any water will settle in the bottom. If questionable, do the same for your gas jug, in to a 2l soda bottle.

You can remove the carburetor, disassemble, spray carb cleaner in all the orifices. This is not a thorough job of cleaning the carb, just a quicky. You can let the carb sit for 15 minutes and do it again, repeat, this will give the cleaner time to do it's thing.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

db130 said:


> Remove the belt cover and check to see if there's proper tensions on the auger belt while the auger lever is engaged.
> 
> A video of your snowblower running while the lever is engaged would be helpful, as would the make/model of your snowblower.


K. I'm in the middle of draining the fuel, so I'll throw some fuel back in once that is done, and take a video and upload it here. I'll try find the model # of my snowblower while I'm at it.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

skeelo58 said:


> Eventually, it began struggling even with small piles of snow. The engine itself sounds 100% fine when no load is applied. No surging or anything. When I engage the clutch, the blades will spin, and the engine again sounds just fine. But any time any kind of snow load enters the blades, the engine wants to die.


Sounds like the belt is doing its job, but the engine bogs down under load if I understand correctly.... so thinking carb not belt.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

OK you guys were definitely right, it's related to the auger pulley. I've attached a video.

When I engage the clutch with the engine off, it seems like there is proper tension. Maybe slightly more than perfect, but definitely not super loose.

However, when I engage the clutch with the engine running, all hell breaks loose. See the video below.

Video of snowblower

You can see that I engage the clutch for just a brief second at the 5 second mark, and then immediately let off it cuz of how awful it sounds, and the belt isn't properly grabbing at all. It seems like one of the pullies (the big one at the bottom, not one of the small ones on top) isn't spinning, or if it is, it's not grabbing onto the belt.

Both of the blades up front spin just fine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great, now that we've established it's the belt and not the carb....













That black pulley is supposed to go towards the auger pulley when you engage the auger lever to provide sufficient tension for the augers to turn. Without that tension, yes, your snowblower is going to fall flat on its face.

I'm not seeing that pulley move when you engaged the lever.

In my opinion, there is a cable with a hook on its end that's supposed to pull that pulley closer to the belt when you engage the auger lever. You can see the hole for the hook end at the 0:16 mark of the video, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me.

The other end of the cable should be connected to the auger lever.

Provide the Make/model # and we can check out the parts diagram.

Edit #1: 

I have to say that the 2nd video below is much better!

I can definitely see the auger cable pulling the pulley closer to the belt. Never mind what I said earlier about the missing cable.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll take another video. The black pulley does go all the way to the belt, I just let off the clutch on the first video.

I think the real issue is that the 2nd stage of the blades up front continues to spin at 100% speed (is it supposed to?) even when the clutch is not engaged. I'll take a video of what I mean, so you can see the blades spinning even when the clutch is not engaged. 

Back in a minute with the video and the make/model # of the snowblower.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The belt should never bounce around like that, ever. If you have a good flashlight look in the bottom of the snow blower belly and you may see the broken spring or cable end down there on the belly pan.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Make/Model is a Craftsman 31AS6BEE793. 

Here's another video. I engage the clutch for a few seconds, and you can see the black pulley engaging properly. I then let off the clutch after a couple seconds, at which point you can see the belt start slipping and going crazy. I then go to the front of the snowblower to show the blades still spinning, even though the clutch isn't engaged.

I then go back to the front, and engage the clutch again. Again, the black pulley engages properly. This time, when I let off the clutch, the belt stops spinning (like it should) and the blades up front stop spinning as well. 

Video of snowblower Part 2

Forgive me for the mess in my garage.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

I found another post on this site that suggested to put the belt cover back on, as the cover has a metal piece on top that kind of acts as a guide for the belt.









Replaced auger belt now auger keeps spinning


I have a Cub Cadet 357cc 28 inch (31BH55ST596) which was purchased this season. I wasn't paying attention and the auger was completely frozen up, I ran it and the belt broke. I ordered a replacement belt which was a 954-04195 and installed it. After installing when I run the machine and...




www.snowblowerforum.com





So I put the belt cover back on and I'm gonna go test it out on some snow now. Will report back soon.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

HAAA you should see my disaster area!! Judging by its behavior that belt is stretched. If th eV belt is cracked or glazed
you need a new one, preferably with Kevlar reinforcement threads.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

@skeelo58 you are missing the belt guide. It is a bent metal wire that sits near the engine pulley for the auger. There is a 1/16" to 1/8" gap to the belt. The purpose is to control the belt by keeping it out of the pulley grooves just a bit. On your machine the belt is flopping about and getting drive from the crank auger pulley sometimes, enough to drive the auger pulley and impeller and auger rakes.

The belt guides are sometimes two straight heavy wires or a single bent wire fitted beside or over the crank auger pulley. They attach to the upper part of engine panel that holds the crank with bolts.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Town said:


> @skeelo58 you are missing the belt guide. It is a bent metal wire that sits near the engine pulley for the auger. There is a 1/16" to 1/8" gap to the belt. The purpose is to control the belt by keeping it out of the pulley grooves just a bit. On your machine the belt is flopping about and getting drive from the crank auger pulley sometimes, enough to drive the auger pulley and impeller and auger rakes.
> 
> The belt guides are sometimes two straight heavy wires or a single bent wire fitted beside or over the crank auger pulley. They attach to the upper part of engine panel that holds the crank with bolts.


I believe that the belt guide is located inside the auger cover. There's a bent metal piece inside the auger cover, on top. I'm pretty sure that's the belt guide for my snowblower.

That said, I took it back out and attacked some more snow. It worked fine for about 10 minutes or so, and then exhibited the same behavior as before. 

I'm gonna play around with it a bit tonight, but if I can't figure out how to fix this, I may have to take it somewhere tomorrow and hope that there's an opening at a small engine shop near me.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The belt is way too loose to begin with, measure that one, check the specs, buy one 1" shorter than what's on there but check the specs first.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The belt is way too loose to begin with, measure that one, check the specs, buy one 1" shorter than what's on there but check the specs first.


It's the OEM belt that came with my snowblower when I bought it 2 years ago. That'd be kinda funky if the OEM belt was the wrong size, but I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Can't get video to play for me. Please check two things. Make sure the augers up front and the impeller are not bent a bit, that is secondary.
Make sure the drive belts are lined up correctly. I mean are they properly over under and the brake part.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

skeelo58 said:


> It's the OEM belt that came with my snowblower when I bought it 2 years ago. That'd be kinda funky if the OEM belt was the wrong size, but I guess stranger things have happened.


Auger belts take a beating. As they wear they sit deeper in the pulleys causing them to become loose. The belt can also stretch causing the same result. Most machines have one or more adjustments that can be made to compensate for the wear. 

multiple holes to attach idler pulley
elongated slot for idler pulley
cable adjustment for more pull of the idler pulley
If there is not enough "adjustment available" then a new belt will be required. 
Do you still have the manual? If so it should specify adjustments available.
I believe your machine has a slide bracket bolted to the back of the chassis with a pulley for the cable. Moving the bracket up or down will adjust the pull.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

In my experience belts don't stretch all that much. They do wear, however, and will seat farther into the groove in the drive pulley. A belt on my snowblower had a worn flat spot for maybe 4 to 6 inches - the belt was almost worn away on the inside for that distance probably from trying to throw wet cement like snow - and the fact that the belt was at least 20 years old. You might try moving the belt by hand (pull the spark plug wire when working on the machine) to inspect it, but i agree, it is way too loose.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

I pulled the front housing off just now and removed the belt. IMO, the belt looks like it is in good condition, but I will make a trip to Lowes tomorrow to get a new one.

One question though, the # on this belt is 754-04050A. Would I be OK replacing it with part # 754-04050? 

Not sure what the A on the end stands for, but from what I've been able to find online, they appear to be the same belt.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

When the W/O says; "Was running fine one minute; dogs-out and dies the next."
Sufficient FRESH fuel.
Check linkages.
Pull plug. Read plug.
Compression test.
Look for kinked fuel line.
Eyeball engine for telltale power-loss related signs / failed gasket.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

RickCoMatic said:


> When the W/O says; "Was running fine one minute; dogs-out and dies the next."
> Sufficient FRESH fuel.
> Check linkages.
> Pull plug. Read plug.
> ...


It's not a carb issue. The engine runs fine. It's related to the auger pulley. I'm in the process of swapping it out and making sure the pulleys are aligned properly.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

when you say it stops working properly, is it that its not throwing snow properly or is the engine actually bogging down?

If the engine is bogging down its not the belt slipping.
If the engine continues to perform properly but the performance of the blower is lacking its probably the belt.
Also check to make sure the shear pins are not broken.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

That A might refer to the belt profile. I'm not sure about this but some belts have the profile as part of their number.





__





Guide to V-Belt Selection and Replacement


V-belts look like relatively benign and simple pieces of equipment. They're basically a glorified rubber band, right? Need a replacement? Just measure the top width and circumference, find another belt with the same dimensions, and slap it on the drive. There's only one problem: that approach is...




www.powertransmission.com


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

CarlB said:


> when you say it stops working properly, is it that its not throwing snow properly or is the engine actually bogging down?
> 
> If the engine is bogging down its not the belt slipping.
> If the engine continues to perform properly but the performance of the blower is lacking its probably the belt.
> Also check to make sure the shear pins are not broken.


It stops throwing snow properly. Basically, if you look at one of my videos and you see the front auger spinning slowly, even without the clutch engaged, it's attacking the snow with that slow spinning auger. 

As a result, it is barely throwing snow, and the snow that it is attacking is enough to make the engine bog down, simply because the front auger doesn't have enough torque to cut through the snow. I'm talking small piles of snow even. 

At this point, I know that it is related to the auger not being driven properly. I'll have a new belt tomorrow, and I will try that, and make sure that everything else is tightened up as best as it can be. I didn't notice any pullies out of alignment when I took it apart last night, so I'm hoping that it's just a stretched belt, as the video appears to confirm.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Just fixed a blower that would do the same thing for a guy and his turned out to be the actual throttle blade on the carburetor was kind of frozen up so the gov. would not open the carb well under load. A few sprays with Free All and it was running like a big dawg again and blowing snow well again.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

skeelo58 said:


> Eventually, it began struggling even with small piles of snow. The engine itself sounds 100% fine when no load is applied. No surging or anything. When I engage the clutch, the blades will spin, and the engine again sounds just fine. But any time any kind of snow load enters the blades, the engine wants to die.


This^^ Sounds like gas delivery issues. Is it full of gas? Or possibly frozen governor linkages. What were the operating temperatures and conditions when this problem happened?


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

BeerGhost said:


> This^^ Sounds like gas delivery issues. Is it full of gas? Or possibly frozen governor linkages. What were the operating temperatures and conditions when this problem happened?


It's full of gas. 

If you watch one of the videos I uploaded, I think you'll agree that it is related to the belt, and is not a fuel delivery issue.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

Even if the belt were too loose, why is the idler bracket not braking the auger pulley? There should be a spring that pulls the idler pulley back and brakes the auger pulley at the same time. This is as soon as you release the auger clutch.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

nikko7501 said:


> Even if the belt were too loose, why it the idler bracket not braking the auger pulley? There should be a spring that pulls the idler pulley back and brakes the auger pulley at the same time. This is as soon as you release the auger clutch.


I believe this is the spring you're referring to

It does move the idler pulley back and forth.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

On most snow blowers I have seen, when you release the clutch the engine pulley keeps going. But the auger belt, the auger pulley, and the augers should brake. In the video, it looks like everything is still spinning. On the bottom side of that idler bracket, can you see the bracket lined up and applying friction to the auger belt?


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

nikko7501 said:


> On most snow blowers I have seen, when you release the clutch the engine pulley keeps going. But the auger belt, the auger pulley, and the augers should brake. In the video, it looks like everything is still spinning. On the bottom side of that idler bracket, can you see the bracket lined up and applying friction to the auger belt?
> 
> View attachment 186087


Looks like if the belt were installed, this silver bracket is close enough to provide braking of the auger belt.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Part of me is now wondering if that belt had somehow slipped outside of the silver bracket last night, which is why the auger pulley would still spin without the clutch engaged.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> Part of me is now wondering if that belt had somehow slipped outside of the silver bracket last night, which is why the auger pulley would still spin without the clutch engaged.


Yes, I am not sure where the auger belt was, but it should be pinched between the auger pulley and the idler bracket in that picture. It might be a symptom of the problem already mentioned about the belt being too loose. And it just slipped out.

Also, I am a little disoriented but it looks like the spring, that you sent the picture of, is at the top of the idler bracket, and that one would be to engage the auger. There should be another spring at the bottom of that idler bracket that applies a counter force to do the braking.

I would try fixing that first though before getting a new belt.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

nikko7501 said:


> Even if the belt were too loose, why is the idler bracket not braking the auger pulley? There should be a spring that pulls the idler pulley back and brakes the auger pulley at the same time. This is as soon as you release the auger clutch.


Thank you. Exactly.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> It stops throwing snow properly. Basically, if you look at one of my videos and you see the front auger spinning slowly, even without the clutch engaged, it's attacking the snow with that slow spinning auger.
> 
> As a result, it is barely throwing snow, and the snow that it is attacking is enough to make the engine bog down, simply because the front auger doesn't have enough torque to cut through the snow. I'm talking small piles of snow even.
> 
> At this point, I know that it is related to the auger not being driven properly. I'll have a new belt tomorrow, and I will try that, and make sure that everything else is tightened up as best as it can be. I didn't notice any pullies out of alignment when I took it apart last night, so I'm hoping that it's just a stretched belt, as the video appears to confirm.


My earlier post was not quite clear enough. I am not suggesting the pulleys are not aligned. I was suggesting the belt is not properly routed.
As in where the brake etc


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> Looks like if the belt were installed, this silver bracket is close enough to provide braking of the auger belt.


That does not look like a brake from here, more like a keeper.
I wish the video would play for me.
In addition, please check the shear pins to make sure. Not the issue but it helps us clear a few cobwebs.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> My earlier post was not quite clear enough. I am not suggesting the pulleys are not aligned. I was suggesting the belt is not properly routed.
> As in where the brake etc





Tony-chicago said:


> I mean are they properly over under and the brake part.


Ah I see where you said that.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> That does not look like a brake from here, more like a keeper.
> I wish the video would play for me.
> In addition, please check the shear pins to make sure. Not the issue but it helps us clear a few cobwebs.



The keeper was a bolt, located on the other side. I'm pretty sure that silver bracket is in fact the brake, as it tightens to the pully when the clutch is released, and when the clutch is engaged, it releases from the pully. 

I'll check the shear pin when I get home, though I'm pretty sure they are fine, since the snowblower worked fine for 5 minutes after it wasn't working fine.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I had a Craftsman 26" 2 stage that I got fixed (so I thought) and went out to test it. I was plowing and for a short while it was tossing the snow like a big dog then it started struggling to blow snow so I stopped it and checked the gears by pulling on them, seemed tight and then they went to the free wheel mode, the brass gear was stripped out in the diff.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> That does not look like a brake from here, more like a keeper.
> I wish the video would play for me.
> In addition, please check the shear pins to make sure. Not the issue but it helps us clear a few cobwebs.


Here's a video of that silver piece engaging and disengaging the auger pulley The silver piece is one combined unit with the idler pulley. When the clutch is engaged, the idler pulley tensions the belt, and the bottom silver part disengages the auger pulley.

When the clutch is released, the idler pulley looses on the belt, and the bottom silver part provides tension to the auger pulley. 

Also, I checked the shear pins, and all 4 of them are there, in good condition.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I have not been able to watch the videos. They will not play. What you say sounds right. Therefore what do you see belt wise? Strange that it just happened. Must be a reason.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> I have not been able to watch the videos. They will not play. What you say sounds right. Therefore what do you see belt wise? Strange that it just happened. Must be a reason.


Strange that you can't see the videos at all.

TBH, I'm not sure, since I took the belt off last night. I wasn't even paying attention to whether the belt was underneath that silver piece or not. I just pulled it off the auger pulley so I could inspect it for damage. It looked fine to me, but I ordered a new one just in case. I'll get that installed when it arrives, and I'll make sure that it is underneath that silver brake, like it should be.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Try the belt you have, except there must be something wrong. Maybe it is worn or stretched. Are the gears up front stripped? Belt in pulley, brake under/over. I need to check something


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Try the belt you have, except there must be something wrong. Maybe it is worn or stretched. Are the gears up front stripped? Belt in pulley, brake under/over. I need to check something


I'll have to do that a bit later tonight. Gotta run some errands now. I'll try the existing belt when I get home and re-assemble it, making sure the belt goes under the brake and I'll upload the video to YouTube this time, instead of my Google drive, so that you can see it.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Try the belt you have, except there must be something wrong. Maybe it is worn or stretched. Are the gears up front stripped? Belt in pulley, brake under/over. I need to check something


I got it all back together, and made sure 100% that the belt is routed properly, and underneath that silver brake, it seems to be working properly now. 

I'll take a video after I clean up a bit so you can take a look, but I think it runs better now.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> Here's a video of that silver piece engaging and disengaging the auger pulley The silver piece is one combined unit with the idler pulley. When the clutch is engaged, the idler pulley tensions the belt, and the bottom silver part disengages the auger pulley.
> 
> When the clutch is released, the idler pulley looses on the belt, and the bottom silver part provides tension to the auger pulley.
> 
> Also, I checked the shear pins, and all 4 of them are there, in good condition.


That looks much better. As soon as you release the clutch, the brake should snap back and pinch the belt stopping everything.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

is it working properly now


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

CarlB said:


> is it working properly now


The belt seems to be routed properly, and isn't as loose as before. There's no snow for me to go throw at the moment, but I think it's better. I'll upload a video later to show the belt behavior now, and you can compare it to how it was acting before. I'm thinking that the issue before may have been that the belt slipped off the auger pulley, and was on top of the brake, instead of underneath it.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 24, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> I pulled the front housing off just now and removed the belt. IMO, the belt looks like it is in good condition, but I will make a trip to Lowes tomorrow to get a new one.
> 
> One question though, the # on this belt is 754-04050A. Would I be OK replacing it with part # 754-04050?
> 
> Not sure what the A on the end stands for, but from what I've been able to find online, they appear to be the same belt.


Maybe the A is for aramid (generic name for Kevlar)?


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> I have not been able to watch the videos. They will not play. What you say sounds right. Therefore what do you see belt wise? Strange that it just happened. Must be a reason.


Well Tony, I've uploaded some of the videos to YouTube, so now you can finally see what I was working with, and what it looks like now.

Tell me what ya think. I feel like the issue is fixed, and it must have been a belt routing issue. 

Slipping belt pt 1

Slipping belt pt 2

Fixed


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> Well Tony, I've uploaded some of the videos to YouTube, so now you can finally see what I was working with, and what it looks like now.
> 
> Tell me what ya think. I feel like the issue is fixed, and it must have been a belt routing issue.
> 
> ...


To me it something still looks off, as when you let go of the auger control the belt should stop instantly (or practically instantly)


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> To me it something still looks off, as when you let go of the auger control the belt should stop instantly (or practically instantly)


I noticed that too that it didn't instantly stop. But at least it DOES stop now, whereas before it would keep going. 

I didn't notice any kind of adjustment that I could make on the silver brake that would make it engage the pulley tighter.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

skeelo58 said:


> I noticed that too that it didn't instantly stop. But at least it DOES stop now, whereas before it would keep going.
> 
> I didn't notice any kind of adjustment that I could make on the silver brake that would make it engage the pulley tighter.


Maybe its just worn out? 

Also, does the belt cover (not shown in your videos) also serve as a belt keeper? In other words, does it look like it holds the belt close to the engine shaft pulley, when the belt is not engaged?


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> Maybe its just worn out?
> 
> Also, does the belt cover (not shown in your videos) also serve as a belt keeper? In other words, does it look like it holds the belt close to the engine shaft pulley, when the belt is not engaged?


Yes, the belt cover does serve as a keeper. There is a metal plate on top of the belt cover that would prevent some of that flopping around of the belt I believe. 

It's possible that it would stop faster with the belt cover on.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If the belt really was over the brake, it likely chewed the inside of the belt, making it sit deeper in the pulleys, explaining all the slack, and also possibly explaining the slow stop, since the brake can't contact the belt if it sits too low. I recall that you ordered a belt - myself, I'd still change it (and compare) and keep this one for an emergency spare. (If you already changed it, then I've gotnothing . . .  ).


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

The new belt will be here tmw. 

If I find some time this weekend, I may put it on. 

But the original belt did look to be in good condition.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I wonder if the brake pad has enough material left, and at the same time if the belt was routed on the back side of it that could possibly explain why it wore out. The pad would be pressed into the pulley, maybe Maybe. How that suddenly happened? No idea. This did work for some time, and then suddenly this happened iirc


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> I wonder if thebbrake oad has enough material left, and at the same time if the belt was routed on the back side of it that could possibly explain why it wore out. The pad woild be pressed into the pully, maybe Maybe. How that suddenly happened? No idea. This did work for sone time, and then suddenly this happened iirc


Right. It was working, and then all of a sudden it wasn't throwing much snow. 

I took it in my garage, played with it for a bit, and then it worked fine again for about 5 minutes, before it was having issues throwing snow again. We're getting some snow tonight, so I'll test it out in the morning.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Quick update. 

Had some snow to blow tonight, and it worked 100% perfectly w the OEM belt on. 

I'm pretty sure the issue was that the belt slipped off the pulley, and now that it's on the pulley properly, and is underneath the brake, it's all good again. 

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Great! Thanks for the update. By underneath the brake I assume you mean between the pulley and the brake?

Awesome. Glad it is working. Still a bit odd that it did it on its own, but stranger things happen. Good that you chased it down and tenaciously went after it. Thanks
And congratulations you fixed it, did not have to go to shop, and became a bit of an expert for the next person.


----------



## skeelo58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Great! Thanks for the update. By underneath the brake I assume you mean between the pulley and the brake?
> 
> Awesome. Glad it isbworking. Still a bit odd that it did it on its own but stranger things happen. Good that you chased it down and tenaciously went after it. Thanks


Yes. I believe that it had somehow come out from between the pulley and the brake. Hope it stays in the correct place now, but if it happens again, at least I know how to fix it!


----------

